# Driver update for VIA/S3G UNICHROME IGP.0



## mustbmad (Dec 21, 2008)

Having recently installed MS flight sim deluxe edition,I have yet to get past the opening credits.My video driver is in need of update,I have updated twice to no avail,the driver currently rejected is Dated 09/03/05
version 6 14 10 212
chipset is VIA KM400
Southbridge VIA VT8235
Could anyone please point me in the right Direction?.
Thanks in advance,
D


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you sure that the onboard video will run the flight sim?
Check system requirements for that game, might need more umph
than onboard video can provide.


----------



## mustbmad (Dec 21, 2008)

I think you are right,not enough RAM,can I upgrade system RAM?,replace the video card?.I suspect it will be more cost effective to get a new PC. 
Thank you for your help manic.
further suggestions appreciated.
D


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

List your motherboard specs, including power supply wattage and
brand. You may just need a new video card, and power supply. If 
your current power supply is strong enough you may not need that,
just a video card..


----------

